

Show HN: Setup a Ghost Blog Using Docker and Nginx - carloscheddar
http://carloscheddar.com/setting-up-a-ghost-blog-using-docker-and-nginx-part-1/

======
djblue
Thanks for the write up. I've been getting into docker lately and this is
really useful.

